

Show HN: Page-watch – visual webpage monitoring, made simple - pwatch
https://page-watch.com

======
pwatch
Hi HN - this is a side project of mine that I completed between jobs. It
scratches a specific itch of my own which is to be able to keep track of
visual page differences in an RSS feed. I would love to hear any feedback on
the UI and design.

~~~
cr3ative
Interesting idea. The Apple example of the subtle arrow change is a great
thing to be able to see.

Couple of bits of immediate feedback: the navigation breaks the forward/back
button (it has no effect) and the lower Reddit examples highlight the footer
changing where it doesn't.

~~~
pwatch
Sigh - I just realized that and I'm one of those people who hate it when sites
break the back button :( What's happening on reddit which is that since it's
just a very simple pixel difference when the content shifts down everything
reports changed. It's probably a bad site for the current implementation. Some
others like [https://page-watch.com/#/i/AWd](https://page-watch.com/#/i/AWd)
is probably a better example.

Thanks!

